

Help me if you can (Indian programmers) - gauravpandey
http://justpaste.it/ez2u 

======
gauravpandey
I am continuously posting the things on facebook (so on twitter). MY profile
is
[https://www.facebook.com/gauravpandey.uit](https://www.facebook.com/gauravpandey.uit)

